# Blue-green algae



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm having abit of an issue with the blue-green algae in my cichlid tank. I know there is meds you can get for it, but i read that it will kill off the good bacteria in the filter. 

i've been feeding them less too. Any suggestions?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Need a bit more info. lighting, substrate, plant load, etc..

low in oxygen and or low in nitrate is usually the culprit.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh sorry, it's my tanganyikan setup. 
The light is a 48" t5 power-glow
the substrate is silica sand
plant load... i just added some grass to see if it will help, but it's not.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

how is the water circulation and surface movement on the tank? I am leaning more toward low oxygen because you don't have that many plants in the tank. There is a high possibility the silica sand compacted which created an anaerobic environment. Are the blue green on the sand or in the middle of the tank on the decoration?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Mostly on the sand.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Without going into water parameter, your quickest non chemical fixed is to do a lot of sand vacuuming. The sand is creating anaerobic environment. 

Off topic, I get blue green algae beneath the surface of the ADA soil. But mine is caused by low NO3/O2 in the substrate from all the organic matter build up. soil tend to get better where the plant has established itself and the roots feed O2 to the substrate.

Plants can push O2 to the root to help itself grow. But having a good porous substrate reduce the energy plants need to get O2 there.


----------

